# Regulatory Compliance Category > Labour Relations and Legislation Forum >  For the Pinetown based companies - Sick Leave/Dodgy Doctor

## roryf

We have had a run of sick leave at work and I have been concerned about the increased rate. I started investigating on Friday and after a short drive past Dr. SB Memela’s practice (Practice number 2012044)  in Clermont I realised the problem.




I have interviewed a number of my staff and the findings are that one can pay for a medical certificate, the more one pays, the more days off one gets. To give you an idea:

1 day = R50
2 days = R60
3 days = R90

I have had 4 staff admit to this. I have also reported this to the HPCSA and will see if anything happens. I tried doing a search on the Board of Health Funders but the practice number and Dr SB Memela didn’t show up.

I now have 6 hearing to do on Thursday….Can’t wait….

I am sure there are many operators like this in SA.

----------

Entropy Group (11-Mar-16), pmbguy (27-Nov-15)

----------


## HR Solutions

Eish ....  Good for you for some investigative work  :Smile:

----------


## sterne.law@gmail.com

Unfortuntaly anyone can make a sick note with a computer.
Some doctors are complicit but many of the fakes are merely those who make a certificate based on an actual doctor.
As a rule I call the practice and confirm that the patient was actually there. Checking the actual practice details is available online. Ill post the link tomorrow.

----------

Dave A (23-Jul-15)

----------


## Tech

> Unfortuntaly anyone can make a sick note with a computer.
> Some doctors are complicit but many of the fakes are merely those who make a certificate based on an actual doctor.
> As a rule I call the practice and confirm that the patient was actually there. Checking the actual practice details is available online. Ill post the link tomorrow.


Hello Sterne.law, do you possibly have a link in which I can check a practice details as I am having almost the same issue with staff at the moment.

Many thanks

Tech

----------


## roryf

Just a quick update:
The HPCSA Investigators arrived today and have interviewed my staff and went to see the doctor himself.The doctor was not in - suprise,suprise! The HPCSA has agreed that the good doctor is not registered and that the HPCSA will be going ahead with criminal charges against him.

----------


## Entropy Group

Great outcome. Well done!

----------


## roryf

The investigator was here again yesterday and opened a criminal case against the 'Doctor'.He should hopefully be arrested within the week.The investigator said that they would probably try and charge my ex-staff with fraud too.

Good to see that some thing is happening.

----------


## Bones2e

Hey Ho, Memela rides again. I have checked the following to no avail:

1. South African Medical Association
2. Companies and Intellectual Property Commission
3. Board of Health Funders
4. South African Association of Herbal Practitioners
5. Traditional Healers Association

All of which return that he is a not a member. We are in the process of hearings. His details are being distributed at shopping centres and taxi ranks in Pinetown.

Common defence, they have no means of checking validity of sick notes and practitioners, therefore not guilty of anything.

Having fun

----------


## roryf

If you need help I have the case number and the contact details of the lady at HPCSA.I managed to get some of my guys to admit to knowing that he was not a proper doctor.Only because of the admissions could I bomb them.

----------


## Entropy Group

I do believe you have a case against your employees based on the fraudulent transacting with you. This would have to be done procedurally correct, or it may "bomb" on you. (I am based in Pinetown and would be happy to assist).

----------


## Bones2e

> If you need help I have the case number and the contact details of the lady at HPCSA.I managed to get some of my guys to admit to knowing that he was not a proper doctor.Only because of the admissions could I bomb them.


Thank you, I would appreciate the details please.

----------


## roryf

Bones,check your PMs.

----------


## kusheek

Hello Rory

We are experiencing the same issues at my place of work with "dodgy doctor". Just need some advice on how to proceed.

----------


## roryf

Hi Kusheek,

Check your PM.

----------


## Carolined

Good day, is there any possibility of us obtaining the case reference for the HCPSA, we have just received a medical certificate from the same doctor however he is not stating he is a traditional healer.




> We have had a run of sick leave at work and I have been concerned about the increased rate. I started investigating on Friday and after a short drive past Dr. SB Memelas practice (Practice number 2012044)  in Clermont I realised the problem.
> Attachment 5765
> 
> Attachment 5766
> 
> I have interviewed a number of my staff and the findings are that one can pay for a medical certificate, the more one pays, the more days off one gets. To give you an idea:
> 
> 1 day = R50
> 2 days = R60
> ...

----------


## Carolined

> Just a quick update:
> The HPCSA Investigators arrived today and have interviewed my staff and went to see the doctor himself.The doctor was not in - suprise,suprise! The HPCSA has agreed that the good doctor is not registered and that the HPCSA will be going ahead with criminal charges against him.


Good day, do you by any chance have the case number of the HPCSA, we have received a medical certificate from the same Dr but now practicing as a Traditional Healer.

your assistance in this regard will be much appreciated

----------


## roryf

Hi Caroline,

Please check your PM.

Regards
Rory

----------


## Speedy

Can anyone give us info on this Doctor ? We are having the same trouble !

----------


## roryf

Speedy,check your pm's

----------

Speedy (27-Jul-17)

----------


## Lesliewink

Can anyone enlighten me as to the eventual outcome of this "Doctor" Dr SB Memela, and the criminal procedures that were taken against him?

Further please note that I have received a medical certificate that states that he is a General Practitioner. When querying this, we were informed by the doctor that he had made a mistake and filled in the wrong medical certificate pad and that it should have been written on the Traditional Doctor pad instead. My question is, what is he doing with a General Practitioner note pad with his name and particulars printed on it in the first place as he claims to be a Traditional Healer.

I also find it strange that the company registration number on the General Practitioner Medical Certificate is the same as the one on the Certificate which Dr Memela received from Abelaphi Bendabuko Institute of Traditional Practices.

----------

